# chainring replacements, Tarmac SL4 Expert



## slcpunk (May 28, 2008)

So my new Tarmac came with the FSA SL-K BB30 crankset - with specialized "mid-compact" gearing. ( whatever they call it -- 36/52 ). The cassette is 11-28.

For me, I spend 90% of my time in climbing gears - which puts me hanging on to the big ring, and then down into the little. ( salt lake city, lots of canyon riding, typical after work ride = 3,000 feet of climbing )

I used to have regular compact (34/50) with 12-27 and really preferred that -- tighter cassette ( smaller jumps ) and one slightly better climbing gear. ( not to mention total tooth count is lower so the setup should be slightly lighter if you stayed in the same "product line" )

Trying to figure out the options for new front rings -- there are so many different ultegra and 105 ring choices that its hard to know which ones will work well. Someone have a guide that might help me? I'm a cheap internet shopper ... so I like CRC, Wiggle, and PBK's pricing ( even though it comes all the way from europe ...but I'm open to suggestion )

i know its a big ask ... but thought I would float it out there and see.

thanks


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

slcpunk said:


> I used to have regular compact (34/50) with 12-27 and really preferred that...
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out the options for new front rings --


Why not go with 50/34 rings since that's what you liked?


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

tlg said:


> Why not go with 50/34 rings since that's what you liked?


This...and consider looking at Praxis as well, their rings are awesome.


----------



## slcpunk (May 28, 2008)

tlg said:


> Why not go with 50/34 rings since that's what you liked?


Ha - sorry - I wasn't clear. 

I definitely want to go 50/34. The problem I have is that when I look at the ring choices within there - there are a bunch of different models for Ultegra and 105 and I wasn't sure what the best ones would be. 


ie: Ultegra FC6500 Double, Ultegra SL FC665 Compact Chainring, Ultegra SL FC6601 Double Chainring, Ultegra FC6650 Compact Chainring ....

"type A and type B" choices as well.

Typetwelve - I'll look at Praxis, I've seen them mentioned in some other threads too.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

slcpunk said:


> Ha - sorry - I wasn't clear.
> 
> I definitely want to go 50/34. The problem I have is that when I look at the ring choices within there - there are a bunch of different models for Ultegra and 105 and I wasn't sure what the best ones would be.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing this is money (the link says 53/39 but they're actually 50/34):

53/39t "Clover" BLACK

That's SLK should be a 110 BCD (the FSA Gossamer that came on my Tarmac is). I'd definitely check, but that should be it. Praxis rings are often considered some of the best in the industry. If my info is correct, Shimano is the only other company in the industry that uses cold forging and they only do it for their Dura Ace rings...rings that are considered some of the best made. Dura Ace rings are WAY more expensive than $170...


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

If your Tarmac is a 2014 SL4 Expert you have 11sp Ultegra so you probably don't want to be installing an older 10sp crank on it. If you want to stick with Shimano that would mean buying an Ultegra 6800 crank. If you have a 2013 Tarmac than you could use an Ultegra 6700 crank or really any Hallowtech II 10sp Shimano crank but I think the Ultegra one looks pretty good. You would also need to buy an adapter to make it work with the OSBB/BB30 frame. Your easiest option would be to buy 50/34 Praxis rings which are compatible with 10 & 11sp drivetrains. Those can be installed on your FSA crank without replacing the whole thing.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*slcpunk ,* 

Unless you're planning to change entire crankset -- you're not clear -- the newer generation Shimano rings aren't going to look proper, or even fit, onto your FSA crank.

As far as "aftermarket" chainrings, you should consider Stronglight. I once replaced Campy 11speed rings with Stronglight, and IMO they arer just as fast shifting & smooth, plus the appearance & build quality was excellent.

The Stronglight are superior to SRAM rings, and probably FSA, too. Stronglight is available at very reasonable prices from French retailer xxCycle.com 

My Quarq powermeter came with SRAM rings, but I'm changing to Stronglight as soon as SRAM rings wear out.

I'd avoid TA rings (another major aftermarket mfr) if very fast shifting is important, since TA don't use as many pins & ramps as Stronglight


----------



## slcpunk (May 28, 2008)

tom_h said:


> *slcpunk ,*
> 
> Unless you're planning to change entire crankset -- you're not clear -- the newer generation Shimano rings aren't going to look proper, or even fit, onto your FSA crank.
> 
> ...


Yes - for cost reasons, i was not planning on replacing the crankset. 

I would think that shimano rings would fit ( same BCD ) but I suppose there could be some thickness issues. 

I will check out stronglight too, thanks for the tips

s


----------



## slcpunk (May 28, 2008)

So here's 2 options, about $90 each. ( i know...i like the look of the Praxis ... but $160 ouch )

FSA Super Road 
or
Ultegra 6650

Guess I'm looking for input on how these will work with the FSA sl-k cranks i have already. assuming they will be fine with the rest of the ultegra drivetrain.


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

Praxis, praxis, praxis with a lot 34 riding it also means that you do a bunch of front shifting as eeverything that goes up must go down. What is 50 bucks more when you just bought a sweet ride ment for comfort and fun.


I just put praxis rings on specialized quarq spider on 2014 sworks di2 tarmac. They shift better than the sworks rings and carbon spider that came with the bike. Although the sworks chainrings do well also


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

slcpunk said:


> So here's 2 options, about $90 each. ( i know...i like the look of the Praxis ... but $160 ouch )
> 
> FSA Super Road
> or
> Ultegra 6650


Your bike is 10sp Ultegra right? If so either one should work. You didn't specify that you're buying rings only but I'm assuming that price is for replacement rings only (not the whole crank.) Of those two options I'd go with the Shimano since they tend to shift better. The BCD is 110 so it should be a straight swap on your SL-K crank. The only consideration is aesthetics. Those rings might "clash" with the rest of your crank.


----------

